# Facebook: Come faccio a proteggere il mio account?



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Ho letto che è in atto un vero e proprio assalto ai *profili facebook*. Ed ogni giorno tantissimi profili vengono *hackerati o rubati*. Considerato che l'account FB di ognuno può contenere informazioni riservate, numero di telefono, numeri di carte di credito, informazioni in merito alla sfera affettiva, familiare e lavorativa, credo sia importantissimo *proteggerlo* nel migliore dei modi.

Di seguito, vi porto una breve *guida* che vi consentirà di mettere in assoluta *sicurezza *il vostro *profilo*. E se qualcuno riuscisse a scoprire la vostra *password*, non potrebbe comunque accedere al vostro profilo.


1) Entrate su Facebook col vostro Account

2) Cliccate sulla rotellina in alto a destra, di fianco al vostro nome e ad "home"

3) Cliccate su impostazioni account (quart'ultima voce dal basso)

4) Cliccate su "Protezione" (seconda voce a sinistra)

5) Recatevi alla terza voce "Approvazione degli accessi" e cliccate su Modifica

6) Sbarrate la casellina che riporta la dicitura "Richiedimi di inserire un codice di sicurezza ogni volta...."

7) Inserite un numero di cellulare

8) Effettuate l'accesso su facebook da TUTTI i dispositivi che usate comunemente (pc, tablet, etc etc) e attendete la ricezione dell'sms

9) Inserite il codice ed entrate sul vostro profilo


Ora il vostro *account è totalmente al sicuro*. Se qualcuno, dall'esterno, provasse ad effettuare l'accesso con le vostre credenziali e password (conoscendola) non riuscirebbe ad entrare nel profilo poichè avrebbe bisogno di quel* codice* che Facebook vi invia sul vostro smartphone personale.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

Molto interessante, certo sarebbe un pacco dover inserire ogni volta il codice che ti arriva sul cel


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Nono, basta inserirlo SOLO una volta per dispositivo


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

Fatto,grazie Mà  [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Prego!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Ma adesso, ogni volta che tento di accedere dal cellulare, mi invia un codice nuovo da inserire al posto della pass D:


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2012)

Basta inserire il codice una sola volta per ogni dispositivo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta inserire il codice una sola volta per ogni dispositivo!


Ho seguito tutta la procedura sia per il fisso che per il portatile che ho a casa ed è andato tutto liscio.
Quando tento di connettermi sul cellulare mi arriva un codice via sms da sostituire alla password, inserisco il codice ed entro su Fb dal cellulare, il problema è che quando mi disconnetto e poi cerco di riconnettermi mi arriva un altro sms con un altro codice, non capisco perché.


----------



## Isao (21 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho seguito tutta la procedura sia per il fisso che per il portatile che ho a casa ed è andato tutto liscio.
> Quando tento di connettermi sul cellulare mi arriva un codice via sms da sostituire alla password, inserisco il codice ed entro su Fb dal cellulare, il problema è che quando mi disconnetto e poi cerco di riconnettermi mi arriva un altro sms con un altro codice, non capisco perché.



Non ci ho capito molto nemmeno io ma prova ad entrare dal cellulare e poi andare in account e imposta password (o qualcosa del genere) e si dovrebbe creare una password da usare sempre o qualcosa del genere xD Non ci ho capito molto ma avendo l'ipod ed essendosi connesso tranquillamente non ho voluto capirci di più..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Non ci ho capito molto nemmeno io ma prova ad entrare dal cellulare e poi andare in account e imposta password (o qualcosa del genere) e si dovrebbe creare una password da usare sempre o qualcosa del genere xD Non ci ho capito molto ma avendo l'ipod ed essendosi connesso tranquillamente non ho voluto capirci di più..


Non trovo neanche "account"


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2012)

A me non ha dato alcun problema. La password Fb l'ho inserita solo una volta sia sul mac, sia sull'iphone che sull'ipad!

Me la chiede, ovviamente, solo quando mi connetto con un nuovo dispositivo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Io ho inserito la pass sul cellulare ma non mi ha fatto entrare, suggerendomi di utilizzare il codice che mi sarebbe arrivato via sms.
Un istante dopo è arrivato l'sms con il codice, ho usato il codice e sono entrato nel mio profilo.
A questo punto mi sono disconnesso però adesso, ogni volta che cerco di rientrare, devo fare sempre lo stesso procedimento.
Cosa diversa per i Pc, li ho inserito un solo codice e adesso va tutto bene, come prima, non capisco perché questi problemi col cell.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2012)

io che entro su fb solo dal pc vale giusto?


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io ho inserito la pass sul cellulare ma non mi ha fatto entrare, suggerendomi di utilizzare il codice che mi sarebbe arrivato via sms.
> Un istante dopo è arrivato l'sms con il codice, ho usato il codice e sono entrato nel mio profilo.
> A questo punto mi sono disconnesso però adesso, ogni volta che cerco di rientrare, devo fare sempre lo stesso procedimento.
> Cosa diversa per i Pc, li ho inserito un solo codice e adesso va tutto bene, come prima, non capisco perché questi problemi col cell.



Ma usi un'app per connetterti a FB?


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io che entro su fb solo dal pc vale giusto?



Vai tranquillo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma usi un'app per connetterti a FB?


Beh si, quella già preimpostata sul cell  scommetto che qui sta l'errore


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vai tranquillo



perfetto, grandissimo


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh si, quella già preimpostata sul cell  scommetto che qui sta l'errore



è strano. Io uso la classica App Fb per Iphone ed è tutto ok. Ma come ti disconnetti? Chiudi semplicemente l'app o fai il logout? 

Prova a vedere cosa c'è dentro "Impostazioni di protezione" ---) "Dispositivi riconosciuti"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> è strano. Io uso la classica App Fb per Iphone ed è tutto ok. Ma come ti disconnetti? Chiudi semplicemente l'app o fai il logout?
> 
> Prova a vedere cosa c'è dentro "Impostazioni di protezione" ---) "Dispositivi riconosciuti"


Non è riconosciuto il cell ma in ogni caso non vedo come farlo riconoscere


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2012)

Che telefono hai?


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (22 Settembre 2012)

Io l'ho disattivata sta cosa, superavo in continuazione la soglia massima degli sms.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che telefono hai?


Sony Ericsson Xperia


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2012)

è strana sta cosa. Molto strana. L'unico codice per Iphone l'ho inserito un anno fa, e non me l'ha più chiesto! 

Al limite prova a dare un'occhiata qui: http://www.insidefaccialibro.com/20...=Feed:+InsideFaccialibro+(Inside+Faccialibro)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

fatto! quando mi ha chiesto se ho iphone o android ho annullato
cmq se entro da un pc di un mio amico (e quindi mi chiede il codice) poi che succede? il mio amico ha salvato sul pc il codice?


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2012)

No, assolutamente. Il codice resta solo sul tuo cellulare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

perfetto, intanto me lo sono scritto


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2012)

Interessante, grazie!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> è strana sta cosa. Molto strana. L'unico codice per Iphone l'ho inserito un anno fa, e non me l'ha più chiesto!
> 
> Al limite prova a dare un'occhiata qui: http://www.insidefaccialibro.com/20...=Feed:+InsideFaccialibro+(Inside+Faccialibro)


Alla fine ho risolto, dovevo aggiornare Facebook per Android, dato che io facevo tutto ancora con l'applicazione preinstallata sullo smart  adesso è andato tutto liscio, ho inserito il codice e ogni volta che cerco di rientrare non lo chiede più


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], interessante sta cosa. Ma nel caso poi in futuro si può togliere tornando alle impostazioni normali?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], interessante sta cosa. Ma nel caso poi in futuro si può togliere tornando alle impostazioni normali?


Penso proprio di si, immagino togliendo la spunta da Approvazione degli accessi


----------

